# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for April 2019

## spellbee2

*Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?*
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*





> *How to get your wings*
> 
> *When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, bonus or how many tasks of the year. Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.
> 
> Of course you still need to post the pertinent part of the dream here and link to your DJ entry. 
> Format of your post:
> [Basic, Advanced...] -[Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
> For example:
> Basic - Drive a car - success 
> ...




Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page. **NEW** You'll also be displayed in orange purple (by popular vote) in our Discord.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month. 
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Use your great magical powers to change another person's clothes red. Then, change it to black. _(FireFlyMan)_
*Basic Task ii* - Get on your pc in dream, search for Truth.avi on youtube, and watch it. _(Nefets)_

*Advanced Task i* - Drink water from a cloud. Try for a storm cloud, if you're feeling bold enough. _(FireFlyMan)_
*Advanced Task ii* - Find yourself sleeping in your room, and slap "yourself". Describe what happens. _(Jellyd0nut)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Fart and balloon your way through a mission. For your gas will be your greatest and deadliest asset. _(Ic161)_

*APRIL'S BEGINNER TASKS*: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner. Some will change each month!)

1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
4. What's in your pockets?
5. Pick up a telephone. Who's on the other end?
6. Find text you can read, then look at it again. Has it changed?
7. Leap in the air a few times. Does gravity work like you expect?

----------


## Lang

The Gassy Bonus mission (task) Accepted, now completed. 
Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/Lang/

----------


## Lang

I attempted the Advanced Task ii, however, it didn't go as plain and I some issue my hands in the dream.

----------


## NyxCC

Can't believe it's been over a year since I've attempted a totm! 

Well, there we go, basic i done: 

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/nyxcc/red-black-86773/

Happy about the comeback!  :smiley:

----------


## Lang

Hopefully, we will better next month.  ::D:

----------


## squidnapping

I finally got lucid this morning but in the gap between end of April and start of May tasks so there weren't any for me to think of and do  ::chuckle::  Oh well I ended up meeting Kate Middleton and that was a nice surprise

----------

